# Star Trek



## Blake Bowden (Mar 7, 2009)

Latest video...WOW!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4XXydDEkG0"]YouTube - Star Trek 11 Trailer 2 - the NEW one!![/ame]


----------



## RJS (Mar 7, 2009)

DUDE!! That is going to be so awesome!


----------



## jwardl (Mar 8, 2009)

Very nice... as an avowed Trekker, will definitely be seeing this one. Very creative way that JJ gave himself to maintain canon, yet, not.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 8, 2009)

I love Star Trek, I have all the shows and movies since 1960.


----------



## JTM (Mar 9, 2009)

i will most definitely be seeing this one.


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 9, 2009)

well be honest with ya guys...not a Star Trek junkie but I must admit looks pretty good


----------

